# Submissive behaviour



## lynne (Jan 18, 2011)

Missymoo my cockapoo is very submissive. When out walking as soon as she sees another dog she rolls onto her back so they can have a good sniff!!!
Today on the beach, our walk took twice as long as there were so many dogs she spent most of her time on her back...literally....she looks like a cuddly bear and everyone thinks she looks so cute but my partner hates it (i think he thinks she is a bit of a tart!!)...personally i would rather her be like that than aggressive....anyone else got a very submissive cockerpoo??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol yeas but not on walks, Echo has a BF at class blaze a dalmation X pointer she shows him everything lol. 

just try to encorrege her to sit rather than role over. i agrre with you its beter than her charding at dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mabel looks like road kill when she meets new dogs .... flat on the floor so that she does nt look threatening and will often go on her back. Wilf on the other hand, most of the time is fine, when he meets new dogs and always was but can have little dog syndrome and bark when "bigger" dogs approach but its cos he's not sure. He has been snapped/grrred at on a few occaisions which has led to his behaviour. A woman witnessed this once and said that black longer haired dogs have a higher incidence of getting attacked as other dogs cant see their expression.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo always rolled over when younger but doesn't really do it any more - she is now 14 months so maybe yours will grow out of it. When I put Flo with younger dogs she is now quite assertive. It may be because yours is always meeting older dogs it is naturally showing them it knows they are older and higher status. I didn't try to correct Flo into sitting as dog language is so complicated I didn't want to compromise how she learnt to read other dogs and react appropriately. As always I suppose it is different approaches depending on a dogs age, temperament and what you feel comfortable doing.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan goes into lunatic mode when meeting other dogs. He will run from them to me in crazy circles, giving high pitched yelps! But then everything Dylan does is noisy 
I was also told by the vet after he was attacked at 4 months that long-haired dogs are attacked more and I should keep his hair short, but I'm hoping that the neutering will help stave off aggression.


----------



## Amy (Feb 28, 2011)

Walter goes into lunatic mode when meeting other dogs too as long as they are his size or smaller. He does the yelping too, I call it his sissy bark  When he meets a larger dog he seems to be more quiet and stands back until he sees how they react to him. Men on the other hand are a different story if I am by myself...he has become quite aggressive towards them growling and barking (like he means it)!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo has a freaky out barking fit on site of a dog.  I've been working on it for two years, it's getting better but will most likely never go fully away, she is just reactive. Be happy with your girl and tell your partner about mine lol.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

It really varies for Rufus. When we first got him he used to be so scared of other dogs and hid behind my legs. Now he is very interested in them and will run right up (usually) and then it is totally different depending on the situation. Sometimes its like he's lunging at them, he doesnt seem aggressive while doing it but the other dogs are sometimes turned off since its just too much energy. I really want him to learn to greet them more calmly so he can socialize better. On the other hand, if the dog growls at all he's bam right on his back like a little worm.


----------



## connie (Oct 4, 2010)

When we first got Milo at 9 months old, he was terrified of everything and would either lie down or hide behind me! We have been trying very hard to socialize him, and now at 3 years of age he is pretty good when meeting dogs his own size or smaller, but is very unpredictable when meeting large dogs...sometimes he is ok, and other time he goes on the defensive. This is probably my fault because my last dog, a lhasa apso was attacted by a large dog and now they make me nervous. I think your litlle one will grow out of this behaviour in time. Good Luck!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Mable s behaviour is changing she's getting more confident and assertive she's just over 5 months now. To start with we had road kill mode so far down she looked squashed ,then we had go now then do the floosie roll over, now she's only going down to bigger dogs or if we meet a group of dogs and has only just started daring to play chase, because she plays chasing with Wilf all the time anyway I dont think she felt the need to play with others where as he always wanted to play form the off x


----------

